# Busy Bee B244 Lathe - How To Remove Chuck?



## bkowal (Jul 24, 2019)

I just got a sweet deal on a Busy Bee B244 lathe circa 1985, similar to the Grizzly G4000. The 3 jaw chuck with mounting plate are screwed onto the spindle. Newbie question here, how do I hold the spindle so I can get some torque on the chuck to spin it off? The Grizzly has a hole in the spindle that you stick a wrench into, no such feature on the B244. Any ideas?

Thanks,
Bryan


----------



## Ken from ontario (Jul 24, 2019)

Can you put the chuck key in the chuck and use a wrench to open the bolt? that's how I do it on my lathe.


----------



## bkowal (Jul 24, 2019)

Ken from ontario said:


> Can you put the chuck key in the chuck and use a wrench to open the bolt? that's how I do it on my lathe.



 Yes, but how do you hold the spindle to prevent it from turning while you twist the chuck?


----------



## markba633csi (Jul 24, 2019)

Try stuffing a rag in the drive belt to jam the pulley 
Also, squirt some penetrating oil in to the stuck area and heat the area with a light bulb or heat gun


----------



## francist (Jul 24, 2019)

This may be one time where the Search function at the top right hand corner of the forum page might work. I entered "stuck chuck" as the search criteria and it returned quite a long list of threads from members asking the same thing -- how to remove lathe chuck -- in greater or lesser degrees of "stuckness".  Might be worth looking there for some tips.

-frank


----------



## bkowal (Jul 24, 2019)

francist said:


> This may be one time where the Search function at the top right hand corner of the forum page might work. I entered "stuck chuck" as the search criteria and it returned quite a long list of threads from members asking the same thing -- how to remove lathe chuck -- in greater or lesser degrees of "stuckness".  Might be worth looking there for some tips.
> 
> -frank



I don't think the chuck is really "stuck", was just wondering the proper way to hold the spindle from turning while you spin off the chuck. For example, the Grizzly uses two "chuck wrenches", but there is no provision for that method on this lathe, even thought it is 90% the same. But yes, thanks for the tip, I think I have some ideas (smash against 2x4 method), will give a try tonight


----------



## benmychree (Jul 24, 2019)

I am not familiar with that lathe, but most lathes have back gears on the spindle drive, and if they are engaged. it usually enables the chuck to be unscrewed.


----------



## francist (Jul 24, 2019)

bkowal said:


> I don't think the chuck is really "stuck", was just wondering the proper way to hold the spindle


Yeah I get that, but I figured various methods of holding the spindle would be covered within the "stuck" threads anyway. Besides, we know how one simple question can lead to others, right? I usually use the back gears like John suggests above, but I wasn't sure about your exact lathe so didn't want to float that out there without prior experience.

-frank


----------



## stioc (Jul 24, 2019)

Can you post a pic of the back of the spindle (inside the sheet metal cover)?


----------



## markba633csi (Jul 24, 2019)

From what I understand, many import lathes now dispense with the backgears and use some combination of hi-lo drive pulleys instead.  With a variable speed motor you can almost get by, but I'm old school and I like having a backgear.  Or undergear, on some models. 
Having both is the best of all


----------



## bkowal (Jul 24, 2019)

stioc said:


> Can you post a pic of the back of the spindle (inside the sheet metal cover)?


----------



## bkowal (Jul 24, 2019)

This is getting annoying, don't want to clamp a pipe wrench on the spindle end a risk messing it up, cant figure out a solid way of holding the spindle.


----------



## WCraig (Jul 24, 2019)

bkowal said:


> I just got a sweet deal on a Busy Bee B244 lathe circa 1985, similar to the Grizzly G4000. The 3 jaw chuck with mounting plate are screwed onto the spindle. Newbie question here, how do I hold the spindle so I can get some torque on the chuck to spin it off? The Grizzly has a hole in the spindle that you stick a wrench into, no such feature on the B244. Any ideas?
> 
> Thanks,
> Bryan
> ...


Ha!  I know where you bought that lathe--I bought the mill/drill from the auction!  And I'm another Oakvillite.

For removing the chuck, have you checked Busy Bee's site?






						Manuals
					






					www.busybeetools.com
				




I don't see your exact model listed but perhaps another is close enough to help?  Also, the web page says "Can’t find the manual you are looking for?  Contact our Customer Service department & we will send you an electronic copy."

Craig


----------



## francist (Jul 24, 2019)

And you have tried?:
Positioning the chuck so one pinion is just past centre (away from you), putting the lathe into the lowest possible speed or feed setting, then inserting the chuck key into the top pinion of the chuck and giving a sharp tug towards you?

The spindle may still rotate slightly, but often if you tug sharply and briskly enough the chuck will loosen. If it slips on the belts, holding more tension on the belt around a pulley with one hand and tugging again can work. Some folks also employ a strap wrench (kind of like an oil filter wrench) if you have one of the larger gears or pulleys available to put it around.

-frank


----------



## Latinrascalrg1 (Jul 24, 2019)

Chuck a piece  of 2x4 sidways so that it can rest on the bed should be more then enough for what you are doing i would think.

Nevermind I misread the OP


----------



## Bi11Hudson (Jul 24, 2019)

I have a Grizzly 1550, for all intents and purposes identical to your machine. The Griz has a hole right behind the chuck for a spanner, but I never use it. I have a lead hammer, about 2 lb., and just whack the chuck key to start it loose. I know it's not the *right* way but it's handy and it's quick. Chucking a "T" shaped piece and whacking it would probably be a little easier on the machine. Your call there. Also consider chucking an Allen wrench, the bigger the better. Lop-sided, but it ain't spinning up.

.


----------



## markba633csi (Jul 25, 2019)

You might could pinch the pulley with vise-grips (use thin wood strips to protect) then wedge the grips against the bench or against wood blocks
Check it frequently as you whack on the chuck, make sure the grips don't come loose and damage anything


----------



## bkowal (Jul 25, 2019)

Well, I got the chuck off. I tried the various "inertia" methods but the motor and various bits are too small to have any effect. Was getting late last night, did the brute force method. Got a pipe wrench on the spindle end and 2x4 for leverage between the extended teeth off the chuck. Not the best way, but it worked. I will have to come up with some kind of wrench to hold the spindle. BTW, I have the original paper manual for the machine and there is no mention of how to remove the chuck. 

Just got an idea, I could have put a C-clamp on the width of the pulley labeled C in the picture to stop it from spinning. Maybe I will drill a couple holes in pulley C and make a pin wrench to fit in those holes to hold the spindle in the future.

BTW I am modernizing the lathe by painting it white  . I will post pics when its finished if interested.

Thanks for the help, cant wait to start making chips!


----------



## tq60 (Jul 25, 2019)

No...

Do not use back gear as teeth break.

Here is old school from old manuals.

Place lathe in lowest speed available without back gear.

Rotate spindle so the Chuck key can be placed horizontal towards you.

Get the biggest hammer you can find, harder swing with smaller hammer worthless.

Place some downward force on Chuck key to take p.o. slack in everything then tap the key with the hammer, no swing, just a good solid tap.

Chuck should come loose.

Now when installing be sure all clean.

Screw on slow until it stops.

Unscrew about 1/4 a turn.

Place key in socket and turn it as fast as you can to seat it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## brino (Jul 26, 2019)

bkowal said:


> This is getting annoying, don't want to clamp a pipe wrench on the spindle end a risk messing it up, cant figure out a solid way of holding the spindle.



I remember several threads here about a split wedge mechanism used to grab the inside of the spindle from the out-board end.
I have built one and used it most recently to drive a gear to a little rotation counter so I could wind coils and know the winding count.

Here'a one link:
https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/lathe-handle-crank.35231/#post-298486

I'll post some more examples if I find them......

-brino

EDIT: Here's a few more examples......
https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/spindle-crank-for-south-bend-10l-lathe.66531/post-555080
https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/lathe-spindle-crank.19590/post-165429
https://www.hobby-machinist.com/thr...d-you-do-in-your-shop-today.14637/post-336603
https://www.hobby-machinist.com/thr...-of-beall-er32-collet-chuck.66370/post-555455
https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/another-lathe-spindle-clamp.66869/post-558146


----------



## Silverbullet (Jul 29, 2019)

I've often used an old adjustable wrench on a jaw and a good wack with a lead hammer . Seems to work for me. A strap wrench may help if you need to hold the spindle if no back gears are present.


----------

